# Ps Vita vs 3ds Xl vs Nexus 7 vs Evo 4G



## 1stClassZackFair (Aug 31, 2012)

What do you guys think i should buy?,it's between a white ps vita assassins creed bundle, 3ds xl, nexus 7 ,or htc evo. I've owned a black vita and 3ds before so i already know what they're like. Also i've never owned a high end android phone/tablet before and that's why i want one. So what do you guys think?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 31, 2012)

I've had all of the above except the Nexus 7 (Though I've played on one recently) and I say the Nexus. My fucking god my Evo's battery life is so shit I have to carry 3 batteries around so it doesn't die with average use. And two of those batteries are extended batteries that make the phone twice as thick.

The Nexus 7 is a great tablet and runs pretty much everything without any problems, so go with that.

EDIT: Shit, hit the wrong button in the poll. Uhh...whoops.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 31, 2012)

Guild vs SoulX in 3 ... 2... 1...


On a serious note, to clarify, you didn't have the vita and 3ds anymore?


----------



## Rasas (Aug 31, 2012)

What features will you use on the phone or tablet like is it only for gaming? It might be better to go for another brand/type of phone/tablet depending.


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Aug 31, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> I've had all of the above except the Nexus 7 (Though I've played on one recently) and I say the Nexus. My fucking god my Evo's battery life is so shit I have to carry 3 batteries around so it doesn't die with average use. And two of those batteries are extended batteries that make the phone twice as thick.
> 
> The Nexus 7 is a great tablet and runs pretty much everything without any problems, so go with that.


I already knew about the evo's battery life being crap lol,if i were to get it i would also get a powerbank. I still haven't decided on what to get though


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 31, 2012)

Vita sucks ass, not a lot of great games.
3DS sucks ass, not a lot of great games.
Evo's battery life is extra shitty, is only a good phone when you root it and put a Custom ROM on it (I have a fully working ICS ROM on mine, works wonderful but that battery life...)
Nexus 7 is a great tablet for the price, has great specs, and runs everything great.

At this point it's personal preference, but the Nexus 7 > all of the rest IMO.


EDIT: Also holy shit fix your grammar.


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Aug 31, 2012)

Rasas said:


> What features will you use on the phone or tablet like is it only for gaming? It might be better to go for another brand/type of phone/tablet depending.


gaming,watching movies/Netflix, listening to music etc.


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 31, 2012)

3ds xl


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Aug 31, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Vita sucks ass, not a lot of great games.
> 3DS sucks ass, not a lot of great games.
> Evo's battery life is extra shitty, is only a good phone when you root it and put a Custom ROM on it (I have a fully working ICS ROM on mine, works wonderful but that battery life...)
> Nexus 7 is a great tablet for the price, has great specs, and runs everything great.
> ...


I can't even think at the moment because i haven't slept which is why my grammar is shitty.


----------



## mrtofu (Aug 31, 2012)

deleted


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Aug 31, 2012)

WatchGintama said:


> Watching movies?  Nexus 7
> Watching Netflix? Nexus 7 or 3DS XL (if you want 3D movies)
> Listening to music? Nexus 7
> 
> ...


Ipad mini isn't out yet bro and i don't want to wait for it either. As for gaming i like hardcore games and not casual.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 31, 2012)

WatchGintama said:


> Watching movies?  Nexus 7
> Watching Netflix? Nexus 7 or 3DS XL (if you want 3D movies)
> Listening to music? Nexus 7
> 
> ...


Android has pretty much the same (or clones of the same) games as iOS at the moment, plus better emulators etc etc. 

Also, I don't know of any specific release data...at all for the iPad Mini. Have there been any updates on it?


----------



## Rasas (Aug 31, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> WatchGintama said:
> 
> 
> > Watching movies?  Nexus 7
> ...


Mostly rumors. You should probably try a friends tablet to try games. You might not like it.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 31, 2012)

Netflix doesn't do 3d...yet.

I didn't really look into tablets like that, so idk.

Despite what some say, 3ds does have nice and bigger library (of course because is has been out longer).
XL screens seem like they would be awesome and it's still a cheaper investment.

If you really want the vita, you would wait until it or the memory cards are cheaper
and has a bigger library.

I had this same smart phone for ~4 years and haven't really look into getting another one.
What's the phone you have now? I this comes down to what you value more, games with a few features or 
vi versa? 


As a near future thing,it is either between the phone or 3ds XL.
Me personal the 3ds XL since this phone is still going well for me.



1stClassZackFair said:


> gaming,watching movies/Netflix, listening to music etc.


A these devices can do this, of course each are better in certain areas. What do you want most?


----------



## mrtofu (Aug 31, 2012)

deleted


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Aug 31, 2012)

The Nexus 7 is a beast. emulation runs amazingly, games run fast, combined with the library of free and paid games and aplications, i'd say it's the best option.


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Aug 31, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> What's the phone you have now?


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Aug 31, 2012)

1stClassZackFair said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > What's the phone you have now?


If you really wanted a new phone with decent specs for a reasonable price, try the Sony Erricson Xperia range. They aren't all 4G but I think there is one model you can buy unlocked that is, or you could look at them on contracts.


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Aug 31, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> 1stClassZackFair said:
> 
> 
> > KingVamp said:
> ...


I could get the erricson and flash it to cricket


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Aug 31, 2012)

So what type of emulation is possible on the nexus 7?


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Aug 31, 2012)

1stClassZackFair said:


> Zerosuit connor said:
> 
> 
> > 1stClassZackFair said:
> ...


Wouldn't need that, just use a cricket sim card. If anything call cricket and ask.


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Aug 31, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> 1stClassZackFair said:
> 
> 
> > Zerosuit connor said:
> ...


Cricket doesn't use sim cards.. All cricket phones are cdma not gsm. Basically i can flash any cdma phone to it


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 31, 2012)

1stClassZackFair said:


> So what type of emulation is possible on the nexus 7?


Pretty much N64/PS1 and below. No Dreamcast though and N64 emulation is really buggy still. PS1 is alright, but not all that great either.


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Aug 31, 2012)

Does the nexus have any custom roms for it?


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Aug 31, 2012)

1stClassZackFair said:


> Also is N64 emulation possible on the Nexus 7?


Yes, Runs pretty much flawlessly on mine.

The Ds emulator is updated every two days and is the first that runs pretty decently.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 31, 2012)

If you want a nice tablet, get a Nexus 7.
If you want a good gaming device, get a 3DS XL.
If you want a phone, get an Evo 4G
If you want an expensive paper-weight (for now), buy a PS Vita. Unless you never owned a PSP.


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Aug 31, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> 1stClassZackFair said:
> 
> 
> > Also is N64 emulation possible on the Nexus 7?
> ...


Are u serious? Will I be able to run Pokemon Stadium and Super Smash Bros. on it at full speed? Probably not right?


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Aug 31, 2012)

1stClassZackFair said:


> Does the nexus have any custom roms for it?


http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1688
http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1677


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 31, 2012)

1stClassZackFair said:


> Zerosuit connor said:
> 
> 
> > 1stClassZackFair said:
> ...


Both run full speed (or playable speeds) on my HP Touchpad, so they both should have no problems on the Nexus 7. Pokemon Stadium has a few graphical glitches but nothing game breaking.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Aug 31, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> 1stClassZackFair said:
> 
> 
> > Zerosuit connor said:
> ...


Absolutely flawless on a Nexus 7


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Aug 31, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> 1stClassZackFair said:
> 
> 
> > Does the nexus have any custom roms for it?
> ...


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 31, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > 1stClassZackFair said:
> ...


Super Smash Bros or Pokemon Stadium? Because Pokemon Stadium has graphical glitches on *all* devices. It's an emulator problem.


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Aug 31, 2012)

Ok so after reading everyone's posts it's between a 3ds Xl or a Nexus 7.... Help Me Decide


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Aug 31, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Zerosuit connor said:
> 
> 
> > Suprgamr232 said:
> ...


Smash Bros, Pokemon Stadium seems to run well but yeah the occasional glitch appears, but it isn't as often as it happened on my Tft101.


----------



## geoGolem (Aug 31, 2012)

1stClassZackFair said:


> Ok so after reading everyone's posts it's between a 3ds Xl or a Nexus 7.... Help Me Decide


Honestly, get the 3DS XL. It is great. There are several great games:

Super Mario 3D Land
Kid Icarus
Mario Kart 7
New Super Mario Bros. 2
Theatrhythm: Final Fantasy
Kingdom Hearts 3D: Dream Drop Distance

There are several upcoming games to look forward to:
Luigi's Mansion
Paper Mario Super Star
Most likely a new Zelda game and probably several other great games to look forward to not to mention you can get an r4 or something and play all the ds games.

I own both a 3DS XL and a vita. The only game of interest for vita is Uncharted: Golden Abyss. Other than that the vita doesnt have much that interests me. The vita is a beautiful piece of hardware though and I truly hope there will be several other games of interest released for it.

The tablet thing is cool, but honestly, now is not the time to jump into the tablet thing. Perhaps get a tablet next year. So much is changing right now with the tablet/laptop market, android/iOS/Windows 8... In about a year everything could be very different.

Tablet/android etc. is definitely the future, we're just not there yet and I think you'll get more use out of a handheld gaming machine like the 3DS XL.

EDIT: also might want to wait for the Wii U to see if it impresses or fails... but if you can't wait I dont think you can go wrong with a 3DS XL.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 31, 2012)

Get a phone...
Seriously get a phone.
Unless your priority is gaming and gaming is like your only thing.
Then you should get a Vita or a regulard 3DS.
I'd go with the Vita but don't get an XL it's pointless.
But really get the phone if you don't have a smartphone.
If you do and its old get a new one.
If you do and its not then get a gaming device.


----------



## geoGolem (Aug 31, 2012)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Get a phone...
> Seriously get a phone.
> Unless your priority is gaming and gaming is like your only thing.
> Then you should get a Vita or a regulard 3DS.
> ...



I disagree - the 3DS XL is far superior to the regular 3DS IMO.... 

I do however agree that a phone is a priority. If you dont have a phone then get one. Quite frankly (although I see android improving and winning me over in the near future) I am still using an iphone 3GS and love it. It pretty much does everything I want it to and you can probably get an iphone 3gs or iphone 4 for dirt cheap especially since the iphone 5 will be coming out (most likely) in September. 

A phone is an important communication device. Not just for calls but for email, facebook, internet, youtube, scheduling, reading news, among other things.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Aug 31, 2012)

Nup, Nexus is the way to go, if your experienced with android and flashing/rooting/bootloaders etc. the Nexus 7 will be supported officially and un-officially for years. You could even learn how to develop, hell I'd teach you kernel related stuff, as for building roms the most I can do is compile source and port


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Aug 31, 2012)

geoGolem said:


> 1stClassZackFair said:
> 
> 
> > Ok so after reading everyone's posts it's between a 3ds Xl or a Nexus 7.... Help Me Decide
> ...


Yeah but most of those games are mario and i'm pretty sick of mario atm. And i wouldn't want a wii U even if it impresses.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 31, 2012)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> I'd go with the Vita but don't get an XL it's pointless.



I'd say the XL is probably pointless if you already have a regular 3DS, otherwise, the XL is superior in every single way compared to the regular 3DS.


1stClassZackFair said:


> Yeah but most of those games are mario and i'm pretty sick of mario atm. And i wouldn't want a wii U even if it impresses.



Not really. There's a great deal of variety out there. And the eShop has some wonderful games too that's totally worth your money.



Suprgamr232 said:


> 3DS sucks ass, not a lot of great games.



Man, just do yourself a favor and hang your head in shame. 3DS has a great library.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 31, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > 3DS sucks ass, not a lot of great games.
> ...


Get your head out of your ass, 10 games =/= great library. Right now, it sucks ass. Will it get better? Probably. Is it great right now? Nope.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 31, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > Suprgamr232 said:
> ...



10 games? lol, I'll get my dog to hold her head in shame for you.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 31, 2012)

1stClassZackFair said:


> Yeah but most of those games are mario and i'm pretty sick of mario atm. And i wouldn't want a wii U even if it impresses.


Although they aren't even the same Mario, specially Mario Kart, (Get it nao!) there more games then that and more in one month time.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 31, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > ShadowSoldier said:
> ...


Well here's a list from above:

Super Mario 3D Land
Kid Icarus
Mario Kart 7
New Super Mario Bros. 2
Theatrhythm: Final Fantasy
Kingdom Hearts 3D: Dream Drop Distance

And here's some games available currently that I'll add:
Tales of the Abyss (If you're a massive weeaboo)
LoZ: OOT (If you've never played the original or it's VC game [which sucks ass])
Star Fox
Rayman Origins (but that game was kinda shit on the 3DS according to a bunch of user reviews I've read)

And...those are the only ones that stand out, and half of these aren't that good. The good games don't come until later, right now the library *sucks ass.*

EDIT: and holy shit it's actually 10. I thought it'd be closer to...12 or something.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 31, 2012)

Rayman Origins 3ds isn't even out yet.

Except the fact there more games than that if you actually took the time to look.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 31, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> Rayman Origins 3ds isn't even out yet.
> 
> Except the fact there more games than that if you actually took the time to look.


Except it is. In Europe, Australia, and Japan. 

If there are, name them.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 31, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > Rayman Origins 3ds isn't even out yet.
> ...



Ridge Racer
Crush3D
Bit.Trip Saga
Tetris
Cave Story
Dead Or Alive
Pac-Man and Galaga Dimensions
Rayman 3D
Resident Evil Revelations
Skylanders
Spirit Camera
Tales of the Abyss
Ghost Recon


And then like I said, there's the titles in the eShop. All of those titles should definitely make you a happy gamer until other big titles come out. If not, then you're not a gamer at all.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 31, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > KingVamp said:
> ...


While I'm only giving them a sentence a piece, these games don't stand out to the average gamer. Maybe a couple do, but the rest are just...bad.

Also, while the VC is cool and all I have a PSP I can play all of those games on and more. The 3D classics are kinda cool, but they've been pretty shitty games so far. There was like...what, 3 good ones? Kirby...Kid Icarus...Excite Bike was fun...and I dunno how many else there are.

EDIT: Can't say about eShop titles, I never purchases them (besides my ambassador shit that I never played)


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Aug 31, 2012)

I have 10 e-shop titles, the only one that sucks is Planet Crashers. Do Not Buy That!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 31, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > Suprgamr232 said:
> ...



Just because the titles don't appeal to you don't mean they're not any good. Ridge Racer is an arcade racing game. It has been ever since it first came out. That's it, Dead Or Alive is just simply fighting, there's nothing wrong with that. And yeah, you can get Cave Story for cheaper, but some people would prefer to have the 3D version. And so what if Rayman is another port. It's hard to find that game now and some people like me would love to play it now for the first time. And I didn't say Tetris is a system seller. It's tetris. It doesn't sell systems, it sells itself. It's always fun to play tetris. Also, Ghost Recon is still one of the best 3DS games, so shut it.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 31, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > ShadowSoldier said:
> ...


I just have to address this. Holy Crap™

N64, PC, Dreamcast, PS1, PS2, DS, 3DS, iOS, PSN, GBC (I didn't know about this one). Rayman 2 is so common it's hard *not *to find it.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 31, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > Suprgamr232 said:
> ...



Come here then try saying that. I've been trying to find that game for the longest time ever since I got my 3DS last August and I've been everywhere and nobody has it.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 31, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Come here then try saying that. I've been trying to find that game for the longest time ever since I got my 3DS last August and I've been everywhere and nobody has it.


Probably cuz it's Rayman 2. I played that when it first came out and nothing changed, it's still the same PC N64 PS1 PS2 DC DS iOS game. When I asked for it the lady at the store thought I meant the Rabbids game cuz no one was buying Rayman.


----------



## Rasas (Aug 31, 2012)

Well you can also add
Shin Megami Tensei
Sonic Generations they added new stages and bosses
Shinobi

Well you can also look forward to
Adventure Time
Bloodrayne Shroud
Castlevania
Contra assuming it didn't get canceled with Conduit, Ninja Gaiden, Zoe and some others
Devil Summoner Soul Hackers which will be likely localized.
Epic Mickey
Etrian Odyssey
Harvest Moon if it gets localized
Rune Factory if it gets localized
Crush 3D
Kirby 3DS whenever they give more info
Luigi's Mansion already stated
Paper Mario already stated
Professor Layton
Super Smash Bros which they will hopefully give more info about
Monster Hunter which will be hopefully localized else wise Capcom shows they love screwing the US/EU consumer
Spy Hunter
Tekken
Zero Escape

Sure it doesn't seem like much to some people but they might announce more in the meantime.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 31, 2012)

Rasas said:


> Well you can also add
> Shin Megami Tensei
> Sonic Generations they added some new stages and bosses
> Shinobi
> ...


I have no doubts for the future for the 3DS, just like I have no doubt for the Vita's future. Both are great consoles and have a lot of potential, but both launches were pretty rocky and the effects are still evident.


----------



## Rasas (Aug 31, 2012)

All I am saying is there is no reason not to get one right now. Sure it only has like 10 must have games but there are more incoming. With the Vita there isn't really much to look to after the holiday releases besides Bioshock whenever more info about that comes up, Killzone, any more announcements which might not happen if sales don't pick up, Ys, ports and the hopeful localization of some games.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 31, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Get your head out of your ass, 10 games =/= great library. Right now, it sucks ass. Will it get better? Probably. Is it great right now? Nope.


http://gbatemp.net/topic/327333-nintendo-3ds-game-recommendation-thread/
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=457188
http://vsrecommendedgames.wikia.com/wiki/Nintendo_3DS

Quit bitching dude. The 3DS has a good amount of games so far. Don't know why you're going on this crusade against the 3DS/Vita.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 31, 2012)

I'd go with the phone, beats the shit out of the Vita and 3DS currently. Also a good smartphone can be endlessly useful.


----------



## emigre (Aug 31, 2012)

Get the phone. Useful as fuck, whenever I go out I always bring my phone. Particularly its versatile in terms of functionality and obviously portable.


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Aug 31, 2012)

Damn,it's so hard to decide.... I'm gonna start staying for U.I.L activities after school (if you don't know what it is go here http://www.uiltexas.org/academics/ ) and i was wondering if the Nexus 7 has educational tools on google play such as a T1 83 app or a 360 degree horizontal rotation app of a human skeleton?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 31, 2012)

You could probably find bio apps on it and I have a TI-8x emulator that works great. It emulates the 82, 83, 86 and...I think another one too.


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Aug 31, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Ridge Racer: *Racing game with a shitty AI *
> Crush3D: *Puzzle game game with a limited audience *
> Bit.Trip Saga: *Bit.Trip is awesome*
> Tetris: *If Tetris is a system-seller we must be back in the 80s*
> ...


My thoughts exactly bro


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Aug 31, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> You could probably find bio apps on it and I have a TI-8x emulator that works great. It emulates the 82, 83, 86 and...I think another one too.


Ok i see. The Nexus might be quite useful for school but then again it's not gonna have Black Ops Declassified like the vita or super smash bros. like the xl lol


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 31, 2012)

1stClassZackFair said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > You could probably find bio apps on it and I have a TI-8x emulator that works great. It emulates the 82, 83, 86 and...I think another one too.
> ...


...Yeah Black Ops Declassified looks like a pretty bad game.



But just sort your priorities out. If you really need a device for school, then get a Nexus 7 and if a device for school isn't as important and you just want to play videogames, get a 3DS XL.


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Sep 1, 2012)

soulx said:


> ...Yeah Black Ops Declassified looks like a pretty bad game.


lol you could say the same about half if not more of the 3ds games that are out right now but lets not get into that... Like you said i guess i need to look at my priorities and see what'll be more useful in the long run.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 1, 2012)

1stClassZackFair said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > ...Yeah Black Ops Declassified looks like a pretty bad game.
> ...



There's a slew of 3DS games that look better than Declassified.

I don't hate CoD and I love the Vita but Declassified looked pretty bad.


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Sep 1, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> 1stClassZackFair said:
> 
> 
> > soulx said:
> ...


There's also a slew of games that don't look better but i'm thinking they're just using declassified as a demo of sorts and if it sells well they'll make a part 2 and give it their all. Anyways if i buy a nexus now will i still get that free 25$ play store credit and the transformers 3 movie?


----------



## Rasas (Sep 1, 2012)

1stClassZackFair said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > 1stClassZackFair said:
> ...


The store credit and movie is still available as a bonus. COD declassified had a demo(not on the store but played by some people) and trailer but the final product might look better.


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Sep 1, 2012)

Rasas said:


> 1stClassZackFair said:
> 
> 
> > If i buy a nexus now will i still get that free 25$ play store credit and the transformers 3 movie?
> ...


Oh ok.


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Sep 2, 2012)

Ok, so i'm getting an evo in mint condition for 40$. (is that a good deal?) and either a nexus 7 or a 3ds xl/white vita. still can't decide but i'll probably be going with the nexus


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 2, 2012)

I say get the nexus 7 (or any tablet you want) now before it to late to get the bonus since it is for school and get the 3ds in October or November when a whole lot more games will drop.


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Sep 2, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> I say get the nexus 7 (or any tablet you want) now before it to late to get the bonus since it is for school and get the 3ds in October or November when a whole lot more games will drop.


For now i'm getting an evo and a nexus 7 because of its usefulness and the reason why i'm not getting another tablet like the ipad is because of the size,i'd rather be carrying around a 7in tablet than a 10in tablet. Also in a couple months or so i'll look at the lineup of the vita and the xl and see which one has the best hardcore game lineup.


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 2, 2012)

Nexus 7, but you will have to be lucky to get one that doesn't have a deformation.


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Sep 2, 2012)

AlanJohn said:


> Nexus 7, but you will have to be lucky to get one that doesn't have a deformation.


What do you mean by deformation? Are they defective?


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 2, 2012)

1stClassZackFair said:


> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> > Nexus 7, but you will have to be lucky to get one that doesn't have a deformation.
> ...


Google devices have somewhat poor build quality. If you're lucky you might get one that's perfect. There have been tons of complaints on the internet about the Nexus 7 screen.


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Sep 2, 2012)

Oh i see. I hope i get a good one then.


----------



## Rasas (Sep 2, 2012)

1stClassZackFair said:


> For now i'm getting an evo and a nexus 7 because of its usefulness and the reason why i'm not getting another tablet like the ipad is because of the size,i'd rather be carrying around a 7in tablet than a 10in tablet. Also in a couple months or so i'll look at the lineup of the vita and the xl and see which one has the best hardcore game lineup.


There are some other 7 inch tablets like the Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 which you might avoid since of the lawsuit.
Damn, I wonder what the percentage have the problems. http://www.pcmag.com...,2407422,00.asp
Well you still need a ti-83 for classes since they won't let you use the nexus most likely but you probably already own one.


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Sep 2, 2012)

Rasas said:


> 1stClassZackFair said:
> 
> 
> > For now i'm getting an evo and a nexus 7 because of its usefulness and the reason why i'm not getting another tablet like the ipad is because of the size,i'd rather be carrying around a 7in tablet than a 10in tablet. Also in a couple months or so i'll look at the lineup of the vita and the xl and see which one has the best hardcore game lineup.
> ...


Most of the geometry algebra and math models and application classes have ti-83's for students to use but some teachers are nice towoards me and they would let me use my nexus if i were to take one to class.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 4, 2012)

If you want a device largely for gaming then you're most likely better off with a console with actual physical buttons and centered on games.

Or else, Nexus 7.


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 4, 2012)

Either that Vita bundle, or a 3DS with a game that doesn't suck total ass. Both are honestly good choices right now.
Check game libraries and compare what you want to play. The Vita is a sexy beast...the 3DS has more games right now.

EDIT: or I should read the last page and not be late.
That's cool too.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 4, 2012)

Are you planning to use a controller with the tablet? Seem like a pain to play emulators without it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 4, 2012)

1stClassZackFair said:


> Most of the geometry algebra and math models and application classes have ti-83's for students to use but some teachers are nice towoards me and they would let me use my nexus if i were to take one to class.



It seems kinda counterproductive to use a tablet over a phone in that case.

If you don't have a smartphone, get that first. Tablets feel like more of a luxury items will a smartphone can become indispensable if you really grow on it. I mean between the cell phone functions (which are basically a necessity in this day and age), there's so much more you can do.

I really wouldn't narrow my decision to games honestly, in the end you'll probably thank yourself a lot more for getting a device based on what it can do than the games it has.


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Sep 4, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> 1stClassZackFair said:
> 
> 
> > Most of the geometry algebra and math models and application classes have ti-83's for students to use but some teachers are nice towoards me and they would let me use my nexus if i were to take one to class.
> ...


Today or tommorow I'm getting the Evo 4G. And in a couple weeks i'll get either a nexus 7,vita,3ds xl. I'm still having trouble deciding. And in reply to kingvamp's comment I  have a ps3 control so that i could use it with the nexus 7.


----------



## Rasas (Sep 4, 2012)

1stClassZackFair said:


> Today or tommorow I'm getting the Evo 4G. And in a couple weeks i'll get either a nexus 7,vita,3ds xl. I'm still having trouble deciding. And in reply to kingvamp's comment I  have a ps3 control so that i could use it with the nexus 7.


Probably better of with a 3DS or Vita then since the Evo 4G will play most if not all of the must play android games and you might not like them. It will also do music and video decently. Have you even tried some android games yet? I know I said this before but you might not like them even if you try to real hard.


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Sep 4, 2012)

Rasas said:


> 1stClassZackFair said:
> 
> 
> > Today or tommorow I'm getting the Evo 4G. And in a couple weeks i'll get either a nexus 7,vita,3ds xl. I'm still having trouble deciding. And in reply to kingvamp's comment I  have a ps3 control so that i could use it with the nexus 7.
> ...


Yeah i've tried android games before. My mom has an Acer Iconia tablet. Also i could connect the evo to my hdtv and connect my ps3 control to the evo for a better gaming experience.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 5, 2012)

Four very different pieces of hardware for four very different target audiences... It's weird to compare them, really.

*The 3DS* is easily the least capable one of the lot, but it's also the one with the biggest library of games at the moment. With its 3D features and DS backwards compatibility, it's quite a catch. The specs aren't spectacular, but the overall design is quite comfortable. The clamshell build protects the device very well and the addition of an analog stick is a step in the right direction. It's a good choice if you're focused on gaming.

*The Vita* is something for those of us who want a little bit "more" from their gaming experience. The specs are superior to all the presented devices, there's a version with a dedicated 3G/GPS module if you want connectivity on the go, the design is reminiscent to that of the PSP or the Gameboy Advance and the dual analog sticks will make any home console owner feel at... at home. There's less software out for it at the moment and Vita Homebrew Launcher isn't perfected yet, but the console itself IS perfectly capable of booting PSP games and some PS1 games, so if you're more interested in higher resolution graphics and connectivity on the go rather than glasses-less 3D and DS homebrew, it's probably the one for you.

*The Evo 4G *is obviously a smartphone, but by my standards it's not spectacular. If you're interested in gaming on it, you're better off with an Xperia Play which has dedicated buttons for it. If you just want a good Android smartphone, go for a Samsung Galaxy SII or an equivalent - it's dual-core, based on an ARM Cortex A9 - this spells fluid operations. Moreover, it has twice the RAM. It's simply "better". That, or wait for Galaxy SIII.

*The Nexus 7 *is a tablet - not the "perfect" gaming device, but definitely the one that will give you the best multimedia experience. Big screen, quad-core Cortex A9 processor, Tegra 3 on-board, 1GB DDR3 RAM... And it's made by ASUS - there's really not much more to wish for. If browsing the internet and watching videos with the occasional gaming is your thing, go for it!


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks for your post foxi4,i really need a new phone so the evo is my first priority. After that i'll probably be getting a vita or the nexus 7,most likely the nexus.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 5, 2012)

1stClassZackFair said:


> Thanks for your post foxi4,i really need a new phone so the evo is my first priority. After that i'll probably be getting a vita or the nexus 7,most likely the nexus.


What steered you away from the 3ds xl? Do you have you own laptop?

I'm not sure how strong that phone is,but if you still want to emulate and have +$60 to spare, maybe you can try this. I seen this come up somewhere in the forum. Not something I would buy  myself tho.
[yt]o-HA74MwVug[/yt]


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Sep 5, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> 1stClassZackFair said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your post foxi4,i really need a new phone so the evo is my first priority. After that i'll probably be getting a vita or the nexus 7,most likely the nexus.
> ...


I just don't see myself playing the 3ds and yes i have my own laptop. To answer your question about the phone it has a 1GHz Snapdragon processor,512 MB ram,1024 MB rom.


----------



## Rasas (Sep 5, 2012)

That controller is for the IOS and most hardware devs will go for the most popular products such as Samsung Galaxy and Iphone unless they know it will sell such as cases, skins and cables. .
You can always buy a check Vita via craigslist or online or wait for the Assassin's Creed Bundle. Do you really need a Nexus 7 when you have the phone? The screen might be small but that is all that is different feature wise pretty much.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 5, 2012)

Rasas said:


> That controller is for the IOS


It says on the site that it is compatible with other phones.


----------



## Rasas (Sep 5, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> Rasas said:
> 
> 
> > That controller is for the IOS
> ...


Ya, my bad but you usually have to mod the case and a lot of the times it doesn't work and it isn't compatible with the Evo 4G due to the size of the phone. Even then the device only works on certain things like emulators and a handful of games.


----------

